# Should have hired us 6 years ago



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gave this customer a price 6 years ago but they went with someone cheaper. Well, this time they hired us. To fix the 6 year old repair................:biggrin:

Bellies and a separated joint, crew starts in the morning.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I get that, but many times the customer is embarrassed they got taken by the cheaper hack and wont call you back for that reason, some do and admit they screwed up that cheaper isnt in the long run..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

In this case the property manager was overruled last time but this time he insisted.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea cheaper means no gravel and using back hoe to pound soil down and using garbage bricks and cinder blocks as back fill... 

Hope repair goes well shouldn't be hard digging since it's been excavated before..

You do the repairs properly provide good service and charge fair rates.. you will have customers for life


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Venomthirst said:


> Yea cheaper means no gravel and using back hoe to pound soil down and using garbage bricks and cinder blocks as back fill...
> 
> Hope repair goes well shouldn't be hard digging since it's been excavated before..
> 
> You do the repairs properly provide good service and charge fair rates.. you will have customers for life


Yup, all gravel backfill for this one. Bring a load of gravel in and away goes a load of dirt. I'm not opening that ditch up and finding crap backfill. And bring in more gravel until we're done. Going to rain all day tomorrow though.:sad2:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Maybe they just like those pretty pink lines on their parking lot every few years.

Expensive isn't always better. I know a guy who charges outrageous prices, and does the same kind of work. Makes me insane when I see him throw the old pipes back in the trench.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

This job is a monster. Rain every day, utilities everywhere. I get it excavated, a couple of feet of gravel under the new pipe, shoot the grade with a laser and end up 5" below my reconnection point. No wonder they had problems.

Now to change order another 30'+ of pipe down the side of the street (under utilities) until I can even out the pipes.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't get the photos turning on me.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here I am inching slowly under 2"electric cables. Fiber optics, phone cable, water, tons of crap in my way.


----------

